# Autoradio pioneer codigo de errores



## omarshiño (Abr 8, 2009)

hola a toda la comunidad estoy en la reparacion de autoradios.
 autoradio pioneer mp3 pero quisiera saber quien me puede ayudar con el catalogo de los errores que sale en la pantalla (codigo de errores) necesito ayuda 

gracias


----------

